# Ferret pics! Including baby! [update 5th Jan]



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

On Saturday I took this boy to his new home - someone I know (sort of a relation I _think_). He was at the farm I volunteer at. There were two boys, but one went a week beforehand. They would have taken them both too, so it's a shame they got split as they seemed to get on well together  but I'm sure he'll be fine. He's got a nice large hutch and tucked in to some yummy dog food as soon as he got to his new home. 


































And this little one is the kit at the farm - about 2 weeks old in the pic I think. I'm going to try to figure out what sex it is if I can.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Ferret pics! Including baby!*

That baby is too cute! I've considered getting a ferret a few times, in fact I was the day I got Larry. Glad I got Larry instead though. But still, ferrets are just so darn cute!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Ferret pics! Including baby!*

do u have ferots your self?? cant remember who started this thread...this question s directed at you
sorry, my memorys shight.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Ferret pics! Including baby!*



maddy said:


> do u have ferots your self?? cant remember who started this thread...this question s directed at you
> sorry, my memorys shight.


No I don't have ferrets myself. Just the 3 rats and 2 gerbils - all males.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Ferret pics! Including baby!*

i love ferrets! there was a room dedicated to them at the college i went to to get my animal care diplomas... they had a 10ft x 10ft room al to themselves!!! (6 castrated hobs and 4 jills) i loved their cheeky ways! the only thing i dont like about the is the smell males can make... and obviously i dont have the space for them! although one of the females decided to bite my shoes every time i went in the room, it still didnt put me off of giving them cuddles!!!


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Ferret pics! Including baby!*

Wow, I've never seen baby ferrets that young before! They remind me of newborn kittens! All our ferrets were older when we got them.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Ferret pics! Including baby!*

I asked how the male albino ferret was doing just before Christmas, so thought I'd update this thread to let you all know  

He's doing great. He isn't skinny any more and has a lovely coat of fur now. He loves to be picked up and has been named Spider, because he climbs all over people. They've since taken in another stray ferret too


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, they are adorable.
I wish I could have a ferret.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Ferrets are awesome pets. I have 3 myself. (had 5 but two have passed away due to a virus that has struck my group of ferrets.  ) If you can have a couple of ferrets (always keep them in pairs or more), definitely get some. They are awesome little devils. Though they are obligate carnivores. (PM me if anyone is interested in ferret diet/nutrition.) I feed my guys a raw diet.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

??? :-[

I just re-read the original post and saw that the ferret is eating DOG FOOD? Dog food is meant for dogs, not ferrets. Ferrets are obligate carnivores and dog food contains FAR too many fillers and by-products. Please feed your ferret a high quality ferret food, cat kibble, or a natural diet. Feeding a diet too high in plant products can lead to many medical problems. Again, PM me if you have any questions on ferret diet and nutrition.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Soybean said:


> ??? :-[
> 
> I just re-read the original post and saw that the ferret is eating DOG FOOD? Dog food is meant for dogs, not ferrets. Ferrets are obligate carnivores and dog food contains FAR too many fillers and by-products. Please feed your ferret a high quality ferret food, cat kibble, or a natural diet. Feeding a diet too high in plant products can lead to many medical problems. Again, PM me if you have any questions on ferret diet and nutrition.


He isn't only going to be fed dog food. He'll be getting all sorts. They have another three ferrets too. He may even just have been given that as a one off - he was starving when he arrived at his new home and gobbled it down straight away. A lot better than guinea pig food anyway, which I think was mostly what his diet was before he went to his new home. If all goes to plan he should be a working ferret (he may well be now), so he'll get plenty of exercise and be treated to some of his prizes too  his diet will be fine.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Guinea pig food!!!! *dies*  Ferrets are not herbivores. They NEED meat. Dog food is not a proper diet for ferrets and varying their diet with other kinds of kibbles is bad for their system (like when you switch a cat or dog from kibble to kibble you have to do it gradually). A high quality ferret kibble or cat kibble is sufficient if he is to be fed kibble at all. I personally feed my 3 a raw diet since ferrets are obligate carnivores (they cannot process/use plant nutrients at all). People who feed their ferrets vegetarian diets and diets meant for herbivores (guinea pigs and rabbits) I consider to be guilty of animal cruelty. I'm sorry, its like feeding a cat nothing but vegetables. 

Look, I am in no way an expert on ferrets, but I HAVE done my research and have talked with many people who study ferret nutrition and several veterinarians. I plan to go to vet school myself and specialize in exotics and animal nutrition. I could write you a book on how dog food and guinea pig food are like poison to a ferret.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Also understand that this ferret is not owned by the OP.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I am aware of that, but maybe the OP could pass along that information. Guinea pig food is like feeding a baby soup made out of pureed wood.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness, the baby looks just like a little otter.

Waaaant.


----------

